# My Pawn Rescue Again



## hkrebel (Mar 5, 2009)

My 96


----------



## Jonesy (Sep 13, 2011)

Nice find! Good price?

Jonesy


----------



## chessail77 (Mar 15, 2011)

Nice !


----------



## sgms (Jun 2, 2010)

Looking good.


----------

